# 2017 Bluetooth issues



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Have you tried a different phone? Maybe a friends. Usually the Bluetooth issue is the phone not the car. There is no standard on software for Bluetooth. I had a similar issue with a android phone with my 2011 cruze. It received a update and Bluetooth wouldn't work right. About a month later a update came through and fixed the Bluetooth. You could also try a computer or tablet with Bluetooth to see if works continuously.


----------



## CChenette1970 (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes, I have tried an iPad as well as my daughters phone and it does the same thing.
Thank you


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Is your daughters phone also a IPhone? Are both phones on the same software version as well as the Ipad. You may want to try it with someone who has a android and see if the problem still exist if you daughters phone is a IPhone also.


----------



## CChenette1970 (Feb 9, 2017)

Daughters phone is android. And Ipad is older model and has been updated to the last few versions. This is why I think something is wrong with the bluetooth connection in the vehicle itself.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea I would take it in something is wrong.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iPhone 6, iOS 10, no issues here. Yeah, if it's happening to multiple phones, it's probably an issue with the headunit or software.

Edit: actually, I can't say no issues. Occasionally it will connect, but refuse to acknowledge the phone as an audio device unless I disconnect the bluetooth at the phone and then tell the car to connect to it again.


----------



## LR2017Cruze (Mar 6, 2020)

CChenette1970 said:


> Daughters phone is android. And Ipad is older model and has been updated to the last few versions. This is why I think something is wrong with the bluetooth connection in the vehicle itself.





CChenette1970 said:


> Daughters phone is android. And Ipad is older model and has been updated to the last few versions. This is why I think something is wrong with the bluetooth connection in the vehicle itself.


Hello I am having the same issue. What did it end up being? Please help!


----------



## LR2017Cruze (Mar 6, 2020)

LR2017Cruze said:


> Hello I am having the same issue. What did it end up being? Please help!


I noticed that when I went into the cars Device Name it was blank. It should have a Device Name Device Address and Pin.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Your MyLink is bad.. I had the same issue, and fought, and fought with GM to get it replaced. At one point they told me, and I got it in writing, that the system "does not work well with Android" and that was supposed to make me accept it! In my case the tech could not repeat it with their i-phone, and it was a bit intermittent, where it would work OK sometimes.. It would also occasionally act like it forgot the paired phones.. Now that it has been replaced, it seems better, but still has the occasional glitch, my favorite is the message saying the WiFi is disconnected when I make a Bluetooth phone call, yet, it's not actually disconnected, since I've make Google Voice calls USING the WiFi.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh, are you all talking the base 7" Mylink? The premium 8" is a different system. Most issues have been with the 7", but a few have had the 8" fail also.


----------

